# Training Question



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok imay get laughed at for this but what is the first thing to train a dog? I know that i need to train them to come sit and stay but i dont know in what order any help will be VERY much apreciated. 

Thanx Again.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

depends alot on breed of dog, where to start, keep whatever simple, and it will all work out......here is question off top of my head......what does stay mean?.....sit, right,......... so if stay means to stay sitting, keep it simple with sit meaning sit, ..........and stay. Less words, less confusion. Later Jonesy


----------



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

The dog is a Black Lab if that helps any. Thanx


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

If I were you, I would buy a good book. Read that, and then if you have unanswered questions or problems ask away. You would be surprised at what you can get out of them books.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another thing is what is the dogs age?

The first things to teach a dog is basic obedience. The sit, heel, and here commands. Like other have mentioned keep it simple. Make it fun for the dog. Rewards/treats work wonders. Dogs are very food driven animals. But keep the treats small or you will get an obese dog. But also keep training sessions short. Keep the dog wanting more.

Then once the dog has a grasp on these commands then you can work on the retrieving part. The casts and directions. But once you get to this stage still enforce and go over the basics.

Like mentioned above get a good book as a guide as well.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

The way that I was tought to train a retreiver is to first teach the "here command. While introducing this develop the desire to retrieve with them. You must make the dog love to retrieve and then begin working the OB training. This usally comes at about 5 months of age. I have used this style and can say first hand that it makes some awsome retrievers. The guy who tought me this style is the owner of Blackwater Retreivers.


----------



## FowlBoysInc (Sep 14, 2006)

Kennel, is the first command I started working on with my Lab, from the time I brought her home.Then I started the sit command. At obedience classes heel was the very first command they started with.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Get a good book or tapes. Here is the commands in the order they're taught. No. Kennel. Here. Heel. Sit. Down. Hold. Drop. Fetch. Now, some command like NO can start at 8 weeks, others like FETCH may come at 8 months. Buy a good book and follow it.


----------



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanx to everyone i will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

squalsqualbang said:


> Ok imay get laughed at for this but what is the first thing to train a dog? I know that i need to train them to come sit and stay but i dont know in what order any help will be VERY much apreciated.
> 
> Thanx Again.


If we are talking about a young puppy then how about their name, "NO" and potty training. :lol: Socialization is the most important thing at this stage. If the pup is older than 6 months then by all means work in some yard training/obedience.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I am a new sponsor here and I have many books and DVD's that I offer on the link below.I would recommend Smartworks DVD or Book or Retrievers from the inside out and a few more that I offer on my site.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If you teach your dog to come, immediately and every time you tell him to, the rest will seem easy. Burl


----------

